# Pygmies w/ Blue Eyes?



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I saw an ad and the lady said she had pygmies w/ blue eyes? Is that possible?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure in pygmy/nigerian mixes. True full blooded pygmies blue eyes is a disqualification due to the fact it would have to be mixed with nigerians.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Ditto what Teresa said.  I saw a really cute brown agouti pygmy with blue eyes at Wildlife Safari. He was so cute!! I loved the brown with blue eyes. . . . Pygmies also cannot be polled.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

ok that's what I thought.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I think we have one of our pgymys with blue eyes but I know we have a couple of fainters with them.


----------

